# Furry Ravers



## mareboy (Jun 7, 2008)

I suppose this area was the best for it.  

I'm the Ravercorn (Raver Unicorn) Storm and was wanting to see how many other furry raver's would like to try and get together for some fun.  Currently I live in Atlanta GA so I would be most interested in meeting furrs around here but I also get to travel a bit and I'd love to hit the club while I'm out if I can.  I'll be in Austin/San Antonio Texas next week from the 11th-19th of june.

PLUR


----------



## AttackFerret (Jun 21, 2008)

Well I'd be up for it ..
If I didnt live in Canada.
;D


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 29, 2008)

OMG a furry-rave!!!<333
after that I could die happy x3
I live in CT though =(


----------



## Lamithelion (Jul 6, 2008)

protip: real ravers would travel any distance for a good party 

I was going to toronto from virginia when I was 14-15 for Hulla @_@ and I regularly go to pittsburgh from north carolina now for 1 night blowouts in random warehouses.


----------



## Kathera lockharte (Jul 17, 2008)

AttackFerret said:


> Well I'd be up for it ..
> If I didnt live in Canada.
> ;D


same here, if I didn't live in Ontario Canada I would certainly be up for a good ol'furry rave ^v^.


----------



## Kathera lockharte (Jul 17, 2008)

Lamithelion said:


> protip: real ravers would travel any distance for a good party
> 
> I was going to toronto from virginia when I was 14-15 for Hulla @_@ and I regularly go to pittsburgh from north carolina now for 1 night blowouts in random warehouses.


yeah, thats true, however I still need to find means of getting there first.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 17, 2008)

Outta curiosity, how would one dress for a rave?


----------



## redstarr (Jul 17, 2008)

Honestly, dress however you want. I try to keep it comfortable depending on the weather if its an outdoor, and I wear flat shoes/chucks if i plan on dancing all night. I usually wear jeans/skirt and a tank top (usually home-made) and then go crazy with accessories (lol kandi kid)

Just don't go in khakis and a polo shirt, that automatically pegs you as a guy thats just there to pick up e-ed out chicks. 

Sadly I live in Ohio, which has an essentially dead rave scene. "Raves" in the cincinnati area mostly consist of asshole hipsters doing drugs and being too cool to dance. Though, apparently on Halloween there's supposed to be an awesome massive in the works.

I can't really travel much for raves anymore due to college, but who else is going to be at The Cave in august?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 17, 2008)

This'd have a cool effect with the glowsticking.

The only thing is that there's the risk of hitting someone and end up with moar drama.


----------



## oCe (Jul 17, 2008)

I've been to SEVERAL furry raves. XD One of them, I think a guy there misunderstood what "furry" meant, 'cause he was a big hairy dude who decided to come NAKED. People kind of avoided him and he wasn't there for long, though, bwaha. Also, plenty of 'regular' ravers were there wearing cat ears. It was a good time.

I also have been to plenty of furry house parties that might just as well have been raves... but those were all in the SF Bay Area, which is more or less the furry Mecca (and not where I'm living right now). Still, good times.


----------

